# RANT!! Life is tough!!



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

I had to spend this past weekend shooting a volleyball tournament and drinking beer. BLAH!! As you can see I was very bored and had a horrible time! 







I'm well aware that I didn't get the ball in the shot but does it really matter?










Yeah, I'm not going to lie. I might of panicked a little when this beast of a man pointed at me...lol:blushing:


----------



## keyseddie (Jun 24, 2014)

No thongs??


----------



## sscarmack (Jun 24, 2014)

Agh


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

Gotta be a Supporting Member to see those. hehe


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

Looks like a warm day. You must've been all hot.


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> Looks like a warm day. You must've been all hot.



I took a long cold shower when I got home.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2014)

Come on that's the best title you could come up with. And no NSFW. I agree that must have sucked.I would have left after 5 minutes. So sexist. they let men play topless and not women. It's 2014 time for equality.


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

MSnowy said:


> Come on that's the best title you could come up with. And no NSFW. I agree that must have sucked.I would have left after 5 minutes. So sexist. they let men play topless and not women. It's 2014 time for equality.



We'll play topless when men go with out bottoms!


----------



## annamaria (Jun 24, 2014)

Mmmm nice shirtless guys  ;-)


----------



## Amocholes (Jun 24, 2014)

Oh My! (as George Takai would say)


----------



## snerd (Jun 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> We'll play topless when men go with out bottoms!



I would beat myself to death.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 24, 2014)

#3, white men can't jump dispelled.


----------



## IzzieK (Jun 24, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> #3, white men can't jump dispelled.


#2 is jumping too and he is white...what d'ya know????? :mrgreen:


----------



## JacaRanda (Jun 24, 2014)

It always looks higher when you bend your knees.............. The last shot looks like Reggie Miller underexposed; and he points the same too Google Image Result for http://www.thecouchsessions.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/reggie.jpg


----------



## pgriz (Jun 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on that's the best title you could come up with. And no NSFW. I agree that must have sucked.I would have left after 5 minutes. So sexist. they let men play topless and not women. It's 2014 time for equality.
> ...



You know, Mish...  In this country north of yours, it's forbidden to discriminate on the basis of gender.  So "topless" is fine for either genger, and we have the court cases to prove it.  However, just because the courts say it's OK, doesn't mean that everyone avails themselves of those "rights".  As long as "harm" is not done...  anyone can be as "topless" as they want.  Just in case you feel really hot and aren't sure what the rules are for cooling off.


----------



## MSnowy (Jun 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Come on that's the best title you could come up with. And no NSFW. I agree that must have sucked.I would have left after 5 minutes. So sexist. they let men play topless and not women. It's 2014 time for equality.
> ...



Ok. I'm sure your title for that thread wound be "I grabbed a few shots of bouncing ball this weekend"


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

pgriz said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> > MSnowy said:
> ...



You have the most amazing way of saying you would like to see some funbags! lol


----------



## CAP (Jun 24, 2014)

If Misshele did post in NSFW we would see 100% supporting member's for all users on the site.

She would probably be thinking man what perverts


----------



## runnah (Jun 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> You have the most amazing way of saying you would like to see some funbags! lol



I think nude volleyball might be a situation of "bad naked".


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

runnah said:


> I think nude volleyball might be a situation of "bad naked".



I might be with you here! No reason to see everyone's peanut bouncing around.


----------



## Ron Evers (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Runnah's avatar of Billery.


----------



## mishele (Jun 24, 2014)

Ron Evers said:


> I love Runnah's avatar of Billery.



This is my thread, Ron. The only person you may talk about is me! 

Eff runnah.


----------



## pgriz (Jun 24, 2014)

mishele said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> > mishele said:
> ...



Let's just say I fully appreciate curves.  And non-discriminatory rights.  Let's not forget those.


----------



## mishele (Jun 25, 2014)

Some more...


----------

